# Deadlift Puke



## fufu (Nov 30, 2011)

Anyone ever done this?






YouTube Video


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Nov 30, 2011)

Now that's follow-through. She walks away acting like nothing even happened!


----------



## ExLe (Nov 30, 2011)

That muscletech protein came back up...


----------



## chucko (Dec 1, 2011)

I bust ass a lot. Sometimes its pretty loud. I think other people around are more embarassed cause they dont even flench. I know some of my dusters have been enough that people could feel a small breeze.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 1, 2011)

When I read this I knew it would be her. I actually know this girl.  She works out at my gym usually.  She said that was muscle milk I think.  Note to self....


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Dec 1, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> When I read this I knew it would be her. I actually know this girl.  She works out at my gym usually.  She said that was muscle milk I think.  Note to self....



Lol no way! Small world ey? What is that 225 she's lifting?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 1, 2011)

ive thrown up in my mouth but damn that takes it to a whole nother level hahah


----------



## strongrunbox (Dec 2, 2011)

That sure as hell isn't 424 pounds!


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 2, 2011)

that's one bad bitch, I'm strangely turned on right now


----------



## lemon_ (Dec 2, 2011)

strongrunbox said:


> That sure as hell isn't 424 pounds!



50 kg ivanko plates


----------



## autodad (Dec 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> that's one bad bitch, I'm strangely turned on right now





...somethings wrong with you. 


Lol...jk bro


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2011)

strongrunbox said:


> That sure as hell isn't 424 pounds!



Why?

It looks like 3 25 kg plates (55 lb) plates on each side, then x2 10, x2 5 and x2 2.5. Plus the bar and collars. That's ~415 lbs. I can't see for sure though.


----------



## lemon_ (Dec 2, 2011)

I meant lbs


----------



## fufu (Dec 2, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> When I read this I knew it would be her. I actually know this girl.  She works out at my gym usually.  She said that was muscle milk I think.  Note to self....



Really? I'd like to hear that story.


----------



## strongrunbox (Dec 2, 2011)

fufu said:


> Why?
> 
> It looks like 3 25 kg plates (55 lb) plates on eaStich side, then x2 10, x2 5 and x2 2.5. Plus the bar and collars. That's ~415 lbs. I can't see for sure though.



Still dont think it is.  Even with those 3 plates there, they dont look like theyre even 45 lbs, too thin.  Those plates stacked in between the collars and the big plates dont look heavier than 10 pounds.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 2, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> that's one bad bitch, I'm strangely turned on right now



have you been hanging out in anything goes? sure sounds like it.


----------



## easymoneymike (Dec 2, 2011)

Kinda shocked the judge hung in there.    Did she get credit for it?   Looked like he waived her off.


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

I puked a few time in my day.


----------



## Mrs.V. (Dec 2, 2011)

I honestly don't give a shit if it was 300 lbs or 415 lbs...

Speaking from a female point of view...I'm quite impressed with her pull...Throwing up AND finishing?!?!  Ok, he waved her off ( ?!?! )...She pulled it, she locked out & held it...Yeah, she DID finish the pull in my opinion...


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 2, 2011)

That's pretty badass.  Nope, never puked from exercise in any form, though I've seen it happen.


----------



## lemon_ (Dec 3, 2011)

strongrunbox said:


> Still dont think it is.  Even with those 3 plates there, they dont look like theyre even 45 lbs, too thin.  Those plates stacked in between the collars and the big plates dont look heavier than 10 pounds.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes they are the thin Ivanko's. Pretty sure it was 400 and some change.  She pulls that regularly, way more now as this was kinda old. She is mad strong and really just started powerlifting the past few years.  It's funny because her and her friend would come in and workout with a couple of friend guys doing the typical bullshit and I would mess with them and tell them they need to do real work. Then I don't see them for a while, and the next thing I know she comes in and says she squatted like 400lbs or something.  I came across this vid earlier this year and asked her if she knew there was a vid of her blowing soup all over the net with 200k views! She said uh, yea.  I've been trying to get them to take that down but I can't do anything because it's not my vid.  I said well that's a reason for me to not lift too heavy right there.  I think she said she hadn't eaten much that day or something and was trying to get some food or something in her and was drinking muscle milk beforehand.  She's preggers now with a baby bump but still hit a PR in bench a few weeks ago I believe.  I think she was around 240 in the bench but don't quote me.

 Don't know if she got credit for the dead, and don't feel like asking her!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Yes they are the thin Ivanko's. Pretty sure it was 400 and some change.  She pulls that regularly, way more now as this was kinda old. She is mad strong and really just started powerlifting the past few years.  It's funny because her and her friend would come in and workout with a couple of friend guys doing the typical bullshit and I would mess with them and tell them they need to do real work. Then I don't see them for a while, and the next thing I know she comes in and says she squatted like 400lbs or something.  I came across this vid earlier this year and asked her if she knew there was a vid of her blowing soup all over the net with 200k views! She said uh, yea.  I've been trying to get them to take that down but I can't do anything because it's not my vid.  I said well that's a reason for me to not lift too heavy right there.  I think she said she hadn't eaten much that day or something and was trying to get some food or something in her and was drinking muscle milk beforehand.  She's preggers now with a baby bump but still hit a PR in bench a few weeks ago I believe.  I think she was around 240 in the bench but don't quote me. Don't know if she got credit for it, and don't feel like asking her!



That's really cool. I don't think the video should be embarrassing for her, it is bad ass!


----------



## fufu (Dec 3, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> I honestly don't give a shit if it was 300 lbs or 415 lbs...
> 
> Speaking from a female point of view...I'm quite impressed with her pull...Throwing up AND finishing?!?!  Ok, he waved her off ( ?!?! )...She pulled it, she locked out & held it...Yeah, she DID finish the pull in my opinion...



I'm not certain, but I think that wave was the judge giving her the down signal because she completed the lift. Sounded like he said "down" when he did the hand movement. I think it was a good lift.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2011)

Judges are learning to reposition themselves accordingly.  haha


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Yes they are the thin Ivanko's. Pretty sure it was 400 and some change.  She pulls that regularly, way more now as this was kinda old. She is mad strong and really just started powerlifting the past few years.  It's funny because her and her friend would come in and workout with a couple of friend guys doing the typical bullshit and I would mess with them and tell them they need to do real work. Then I don't see them for a while, and the next thing I know she comes in and says she squatted like 400lbs or something.  I came across this vid earlier this year and asked her if she knew there was a vid of her blowing soup all over the net with 200k views! She said uh, yea.  I've been trying to get them to take that down but I can't do anything because it's not my vid.  I said well that's a reason for me to not lift too heavy right there.  I think she said she hadn't eaten much that day or something and was trying to get some food or something in her and was drinking muscle milk beforehand.  She's preggers now with a baby bump but still hit a PR in bench a few weeks ago I believe.  I think she was around 240 in the bench but don't quote me. Don't know if she got credit for it, and don't feel like asking her!



shes still lifting heavy while pregnant? that is badass, much respect for her


does she want her kid to be a super baby or something?


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> shes still lifting heavy while pregnant? that is badass, much respect for her
> 
> 
> does she want her kid to be a super baby or something?



Yea she's still working but not doing heavy squats or deads I don't think.  I think she just bought some toy barbell looking thing as a kinda joke gift for the baby.


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 4, 2011)

Merkaba said:


> Yea she's still working but not doing heavy squats or deads I don't think.  I think she just bought some toy barbell looking thing as a kinda joke gift for the baby.



lol, I bet all the guys at your gym get pissed when she lifts more weight than them.


----------



## strongrunbox (Dec 5, 2011)

fufu said:


> Why?
> 
> It looks like 3 25 kg plates (55 lb) plates on each side, then x2 10, x2 5 and x2 2.5. Plus the bar and collars. That's ~415 lbs. I can't see for sure though.





lemon_ said:


> 50 kg ivanko plates



Lemon, you guys are right; I stand corrected.  
55lbsX6 = at least 330 lbs.  See's at least lifting 380 pounds, I'm damn impressed.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 5, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> lol, I bet all the guys at your gym get pissed when she lifts more weight than them.



What gets me is the usual stuff like the dude that comes in and is wanting everyones attention because he has 3 plates on deads!  He's lathered up with various wraps and "accoutrement" and he's grunting and screaming.  I'm like dude the chick over there kicks your ass.  Stop with all of that.  And of course they get stares when doing some bandwork on the bench or something like that.  I mean this is Fitness19 There barely is one 10 foot spot that actually gives enough room to deadlift.  Pricks like the aforementioned are the reason gyms just band deads all together.  haha


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 5, 2011)

Maybe I'll interview her for my upcoming site ...if she's not too embarrassed.


----------

